# I'd think twice



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2013)

Last night, I had brought our 2 LGD's inside the house around 9pm.  They get some in the house time every morning and evening.  I had been the only one home for a few hours and I brought them inside.  They were down stairs, I was upstairs.  The farmer came home aknowledged them and came up stairs.  About 1/2 hour later, it was time to put them out for the night.

The farmer goes down the stairs and they start barking and growling at him like I had never heard!!  Of course they instantly realized it was him and they stopped and came over for some love.  (they must have forgot he came home  )

But at that moment, I knew exactly what would happen if they thought someone was there that shouldn't be.  They were protecting me and I just have to say, I would think twice before trying to get passed them.  Good dogs!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)

warms your heart don't it!
Just the feeling of safety that they put out is wonderful!  
Although I just can't get over the in the house part. I know lots of peeps on here let their guard dogs in the house but I haven't. My house is tiny and I live with 4 border collies in the house already. Can't imagine one more big thing in here!

Gotta love a good guard dog or 2!!


----------



## terrilhb (May 29, 2013)

I would think twice. What a great story. It made me smile just picturing it. Fantastic dogs.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> warms your heart don't it!
> Just the feeling of safety that they put out is wonderful!
> Although I just can't get over the *in the house part*. I know lots of peeps on here let their guard dogs in the house but I haven't. My house is tiny and I live with 4 border collies in the house already. Can't imagine one more big thing in here!
> 
> Gotta love a good guard dog or 2!!


When we got them, they were strictly "outside" dogs.  But the farmer is a softie and decided it would be ok to let them inside for a little bit.  We have a walk out basement that houses our family room.  It has a cement floor and is nice and cool.  They Love It!  Especially on the warmer days.  But they would really rather be outside for the most part.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)

My basement is wonderfully cool but have you noticed your dogs being hoarders?  My pup will bring things home with her. She's got a growing stash...my basement is filled with wonderful doggy collectable things.  I have a feeling my DH would shoot me! 

But I do but she'd love the basement.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2013)

I'm mean and I don't let them bring things into the house.    They have some inside bones and a shoe that "someone" turned into a chew toy.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 29, 2013)

I'm sorry it was me who was confusing....I think she'd steal my DH's collectable's out of the basement.  Her stash is in a barn stall outside!
I had lgd's down in AR that would go to neighbors and steal things off their porches. Didn't chew them, just collected. People would come by to pick up their missing shoe, or tools, or jackets. thanks doG I had forgiving neighbors who liked my dogs! They were little hoarders and thief's to boot! all part of the LGD deal.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2013)

Our toli female will collect a few select items when going into heat. Other than that we don't have that with our LGD's (3 pyrs 1 toli)

Stubborn... I know what you mean I had to move my female pyr at 1 am last night... it was very dark and she and our Male were on the hotwire crazy... til I kept saying it's mommy... then they got all happy! 

Had a poultry customer yesterday... 2 pyrs in the front field behind hotwire... The female going nuts... the Male already knew...no threat, all is ok... The customer looked at her when the f calmed a bit to just a growl and said "aw, bark is worse than your bite"... I looked at the lady and said.. Nope...she will bite you. If this wasn't hotwire she would have her head through that fence.  The look on the lady's face changed as she backed up. Kinda funny really.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 29, 2013)

* 

Diego is turning out to be a great guardian. He was barking at the appraiser that came this morning and didn't stop until he left! *


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2013)

bcnewe....got it.   That would be doggy hoarder heaven wouldn't it?!  And I bet DH would not be too happy with you. 

Southern...I can only imagine her reaction! 

WhiteMountainsRanch...good boy Diego!  I try to remember that barking is part of their job, and praise them when they do it at the right time.


----------



## babsbag (May 29, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Diego is turning out to be a great guardian. He was barking at the appraiser that came this morning and didn't stop until he left! *


I hope he continues to bark at the right things like his mom and not bark at phantoms like his dad. Part of my problem is that the male hates the neighbor's dogs and the neighbors themselves. (so the dog is smart  ) Anytime he gets a chance to bark at either the pets or the people he takes the opportunity and does a fine job of letting everyone around know that he is on patrol. 

He really is a good dog, just makes it rough to have a good relation with the neighbors. Not that I really want or need one, but still...


----------

